# Moeller Poti für analogen 0-10 V Eingang



## s-p-s (13 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Moeller / Eaton Poti PA6-GF30
Finde keine Daten mehr im Netz
Auf dem Poti steht 0,5 W ist aus der Titan Reihe.
Anschlüsse Z1 - Pfeil nach oben  - Z2
Was wird wo angeschlossen und welchen Widerstand benötige ich für einen 0-10 V Eingang bei 24 V Versorgung?
Bzw. zwischen welchen Anschluss Messe ich mit dem Multimeter?


Edit
Habe gemessen, zwischen allen Anschlüssen bei voll aufgedrehten Poti 0,975 KOhm
Sollte also ein 1 KOhm Poti sein. Steht auch drauf. nur nicht hinten bei den anderen Daten sonder Vorne.

So wie ich es verstehe, kommt in die Mitte der Analogeingang.
Sind + und - Bei Z1 und Z2 egal?
Ich habe 1,3 k Ohm Vorwiderstand gefunden. Richtig? Reichen5 %


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juli 2019)

Auf dem Poti Vorderseite unten sollte die Größe des Widerstandes stehen, z.B. R1k für 1 kOhm.
Wenn das Poti etwa 1 kOhm hat, dann passt das schon mit dem Vorwiderstand 1,3..1,4 kOhm (sollte 0,25W abkönnen) für Anschluß an 24V DC (14V sollen am Vorwiderstand abfallen und 10V am Poti) Alle Deine Überlegungen sind richtig.

An welchen Poti-Enden (Z1, Z2) Du + und - anschließt ist beliebig, das beeinflusst allerdings die Drehrichtung (bei welcher Poti-Stellung links oder rechts die 10V rauskommen und wo die 0V). Vermutlich muß an Z1 die 0V (M) und an Z2 10V anliegen.

Der Vorwiderstand kommt an +24V und an ein Ende (Z2) des Poti. Das andere Ende (Z1) des Poti kommt an 0V ( - oder M der 24V). An diese 0V kommt auch der M-Anschluß des Analogeingangs. Der Analogeingang kommt an den Schleifer des Poti.

Harald


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Danke Harald


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juli 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Alle Deine Überlegungen sind richtig.


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Aber folgender Satz …


s-p-s schrieb:


> Habe gemessen, zwischen allen Anschlüssen bei voll aufgedrehten Poti 0,975 KOhm


… passt irgendwie nicht ins Bild.
Da ich auch nur vermuten kann, welche "Klemmen" des Potis zu welchen Moeller-Bezeichnungen gehören, nenne ich die Anschlüsse mal A, B und C.


Wenn das Poti am linken oder rechten Anschlag steht, ergeben 2 der 3 Messungen den Nennwert des Potis - in Deinem Fall 975Ω = ca. 1kΩ - aber 1 der Messungen ca. 0Ω. 
Ich würde deshalb zunächst messen, wenn das Poti ca. in Mittelstellung gedreht ist.
Dann weisst Du schon definitiv, welcher der 3 Anschlüsse der Schleifer (B) ist und, ob das Poti ein lineares ist.
Den Nennwert des Potis misst Du nur zwischen 2 der Anschlüsse und der 3. ist der Schleifer B.
Nun misst Du zwischen Schleifer und den beiden anderen Anschlüssen.
Beide Messungen sollten ca. den halben Nennwert (bei Dir ca. 500Ω) ergeben - dann ist es ein lineares Poti.
Wenn die eine Messung ca. 10% des Nennwertes und die andere ca. 90% liefert, dann dürfte es ein (anti-) logarithmisches Poti sein.
Nun drehst Du das Poti auf den linken Anschlag und misst noch einmal zwischen Schleifer und den beiden anderen Anschlüssen.
Misst Du nun ca. 0Ω, dann hast Du zwischen dem Schleifer B und dem Anschluss A gemessen.
Misst Du ca. den Nennwert, hast Du zwischen Schleifer B und Anschluss C gemesssen.
Hast Du ein lineares Poti, so sind die Anschlüsse A und C "gleichwertig" und Du kannst sie - je nach gewünschter Drehrichtung - tauschen.
Bei einem nicht-linearen Poti müsste man genauer hinschauen, was man vor sich hat und was man damit vorhat. Manchmal genügt es, sich mit der "falschen" - weil ungewohnten/unüblichen - Drehrichtung anzufreunden.

Zu Deiner Frage "Reicht 5%": das hängt von Deinen Anforderungen ab und davon, wie der "reale" (nicht der Nenn-)Wert Deines Potis ist, wie der "reale" (nicht der Nenn-)Wert Deines VorWiderstandes ist und auch davon, wie genau Deine 24 V eingehalten werden.
Deinen Ansatz, statt der theoretisch sinnvoll erscheinenden 1,4kΩ für den VorWiderstand einen etwas kleineren Wert zu nehmen, finde ich nicht schlecht.
Dann dürftest Du Spannungen zwischen 0V und etwas mehr als 10V einstellen können, ohne dass schon kurz vor Erreichen der 10 V "Ende Gelände" ist.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo Heinilein,
danke für deine Antwort

Die beiden Z Anschllüsse haben in jeder Einstellung ca. 9,75 Ohm.
Also kann nur der mittlere mit Pfeil nach oben der Schleifer sein.
Auf die Mitte eingestellt habe ich einmal ca.500 Ohm und einmal ca.497.
Das sollte dann ein lineares sein.
Ich verwende das nur für die Tests der Steuerung mit  einen Sollwert ...

Wie berechnet sich der Vorwiederstand denn genau? Da beötige ich doch eigentlich einen Strom? Welchen?
Ich habe den 1,3 k Ohm Wert aus einem Handbuch einer ähnlichen Steuerung.
Kann es sein, das der Innenwiderstand der SPS bzw. der Last da eingerechnet werden. 

Ich habe noch diese Schaltung gefunden.
,http://easy-forum.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1971.0;attach=1694;image
Soll bei Spannungsschwankungen genauere Werte liefern.
Da wird jedoch ein 10 kOhm Poti verwendet, obwohl im Handbuch 1 K vorgegeben ist.
Kannst du auch dazu noch was schreiben


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juli 2019)

Dein Link liefert mir:


Ich denke, mit der Schaltung komme ich klar, aber lesen kann ich so gut wie nichts:sad:


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Hier das ganze Thema
http://easy-forum.net/index.php?topic=1971.0


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo S-P-S,

Deinen Link kann (zumindest ich) nicht öffnen. 
Die 1,3kOhm, eigentlich 1,4kOhm sind ein Spunnungsteiler. 24V aufgeteilt auf deinen 1,4kOhm und 1kOhm heißt recht einfach an dem einen Widerstand fallen 14Volt ab (der 1.4kOhm Vorwiderstand) und 10V an dem 1kOhm. Hier hast du ja jetzt die Möglichkeit an verschiedene Stellen deine Beliebige Spannung abgreifen.


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo  Dr.MirakulixX danke für die Antwort.
Link hatte ich nachgereicht. Wahrscheinlich muss für das Bild eine Anmeldung erfolgen.
Ja Spannungsteiler war mit Klar. Irgendwie benötige ich zum Rechen doch einen Strom oder?
Die Die 1,3kOhm sind aus dem Easy 800 Handbuch. Im Easy e4 Handbuch habe ich die Angabe nicht gefunden. Die habe ich jetzt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Juli 2019)

s-p-s schrieb:


> .. Kann es sein, das der Innenwiderstand der SPS bzw. der Last da eingerechnet werden..


Genau genommen, müsste der Innenwiderstand berücksichtigt werden. Da dieser aber gegenüber der Außenbeschaltung um ein Vielfaches höher ist, kann man ihn auch vernachlässigen, zumindest bei deiner Anwendung mit dem Potenziometer. Kein Mensch kann ein gewöhnliches Poti so genau einstellen dass der Innenwiderstand von Bedeutung wäre. Bei der Schaltung mit der Zenerdiode werden die 10V über dem Poti stabilisiert. Dadurch werden sowohl der Innenwiderstand als auch mögliche Spannungsschwankungen der 24V-Versorgung kompensiert.


Stichworte:
Kirchhoffsche Gesetze (Knotenpunktsatz, Maschensatz)


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Hallo,
das ist eine Reihenschaltung von Poti und Vorwiderstand.
Der Strom ist in der Reihenschaltung Überall gleich.
Am Poti sollen 10 V Abfallen dieses hat 1K Ohm.
10V / 1000 Ohm = 0,01 A
Am Vorwiderstand sollen 14 V abfallen. Also 14 v / 0,01 A = 1400 Ohm.
Warum dann im Handbuch zur Easy 800 1300 Ohm stehen ?
Könnte ich auch ein *Trimmpotentiometer*.nehmen und mit dem Voltmeter einstellen?
Geht das so genau das ich 1300 und 1400 Ohm einstellen kann? Ich lese bei den Daten was von Stufen die einstellbar sind.
Im Link vom Easy Forum wurde diese Lösung auch angesprochen.
Ein 2 oder 2,5 K sollte gehen. Kostet auch nicht mehr als wenn ich gleich 100 Stück von den einfachen kaufen muss.
Nur die Genauigkeit ist beim Poti wohl geringer . 10 %                                 habe ich gefunden. Zum Vergleich mit 1% beim einfachen Widerstand.
In der Original Anwendung vom Poti auch nur ein einfacher Widerstand eingebaut.


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juli 2019)

s-p-s schrieb:


> 1. Wie berechnet sich der Vorwiderstand denn genau?
> 2. Da benötige ich doch eigentlich einen Strom? Welchen?
> 3. Ich habe den 1,3 k Ohm Wert aus einem Handbuch einer ähnlichen Steuerung.
> 4. Kann es sein, das der Innenwiderstand der SPS bzw. der Last da eingerechnet werden.
> ...


Zu 1.:


Rx ist der gesuchte VorWiderstand und Rp das Poti.
Die Berechnung setzt voraus, dass beide Widerstände in Reihe geschaltet sind und dass am Poti-Schleifer nichts angeschlossen ist, also . . .
- der Strom durch den einen Widerstand identisch mit den durch den anderen ist und
- sich die SpannungsAbfälle an den beiden Widerständen addieren.

Zu 2.: Ja, ohne Strom geht nix. Den Strom zahlenmässsig zu kennen, ist aber nicht erforderlich, um das Verhältnis der Widerstandswerte zu berechnen (siehe Zu 1.). 
Du legst aber schon den Strom dadurch fest, dass Du am 1kΩ Poti eine 10 V Spannung haben willst: I=U/R=10V/1000Ω=10VA/1000V=10mA. (1Ω=1V/A).

Zu 3.: Kein Kommentar

Zu 4.: Ja, aber gute Ingenieure sind angeblich faul und überlegen erstmal, ob und wie sie die Theorie vereinfachen können.
Je kleiner die am Schleifer angeschlossene "Last" ist, desto leichter fällt die Entscheidung, sie einfach zu ignorieren. 
Ganz wichtig: "kleine Last" bedeutet, sie zapft nur einen winzigen Strom ab und das bedeutet, sie hat einen sehr grossen Widerstand!
Wichtig ist aber auch das Verhältnis des Widerstandes der "Last" zum Widerstand der Schaltung, die man damit belastet.
Das beantwortet Deine Frage 6. Wenn Deine Schaltung möglichst linear sein soll, nimm lieber das 1kΩ-Poti. Wenn Du Strom sparen musst (BatterieBetrieb oder StandByBetrieb) lieber das 10kΩ-Poti.

Zu 5.: Ja, aus einer unstabilisierten Spannung im ZweifelsFall lieber erst eine stabilisierte Spannung machen. 
Aber auch Z-Dioden sind nicht so genau wie ihre NennWerte. Du hast möglicherweise auch hier das Problem, dass Du dann nicht nahe genug an Deine gewünschten 10 V herankommst.

Zu 7.: Ja, siehe oben.


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Berechnung setzt voraus, dass beide Widerstände in Reihe geschaltet sind und dass am Poti-Schleifer nichts angeschlossen ist, also . . .



Hallo, am Schleifer ist doch der Analogeingang angeschlossen? Verstehe ich was falsch


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juli 2019)

s-p-s schrieb:


> 1. Warum dann im Handbuch zur Easy 800 1300 Ohm stehen ?
> 2. Könnte ich auch ein Trimmpotentiometer nehmen und mit dem Voltmeter einstellen?
> 3. Geht das so genau das ich 1300 und 1400 Ohm einstellen kann?
> 4. Ich lese bei den Daten was von Stufen die einstellbar sind.
> ...


Zu 1.:


Heinileini schrieb:


> Deinen Ansatz, statt der theoretisch sinnvoll erscheinenden 1,4kΩ für den VorWiderstand einen etwas kleineren Wert zu nehmen, finde ich nicht schlecht.
> Dann dürftest Du Spannungen zwischen 0V und etwas mehr als 10V einstellen können, ohne dass schon kurz vor Erreichen der 10 V "Ende Gelände" ist.


Zu 2. & 3.: Ja bzw. Jain, sofern Deine Anforderungen an die Genauigkeit nicht überzogen sind.
TrimmPotis gibt es auch in der Ausführung "SpindelPoti" - teurer, aber leichter einzujustieren, weil viele Umdrehungen von Anschlag zu Anschlag.

Zu 4.: nix verstehen. Warauf beziehen sich die Stufen?

Zu 5.: Ja.

Zu 6.: Die 10% beziehen sich auf die Einhaltung des Nennwertes und vielleicht auf die Linearität - das berührt Dich nicht, da Du sowieso den Wert einstellen willst.

Zu 7.: Welche Deiner Anforderungen kann diese Lösung Deiner Meinung nach nicht erfüllen?
Es geht aber noch "komplizierter". Ich würde z.B. statt des TrimmPotis lieber ein TrimmPoti und einen damit in Reihe geschalteten, festen VorWiderstand kombinieren.
Dann ist die Gefahr, dass das TrimmPoti "abraucht" geringer und "gefühlvoller" einstellen kannst Du damit auch.



s-p-s schrieb:


> Hallo, am Schleifer ist doch der Analogeingang angeschlossen?


Ja, aber wir gehen davon aus, dass der AnalogEingang eine "kleine Last" ist - also viel hochohmiger als Deine Schaltung. 
Genau genommen müsste man die Last berücksichtigen, aber in der Praxis sollte das Ignorieren der Last immer noch genau genug sein.


----------



## s-p-s (14 Juli 2019)

> Zu 4.: nix verstehen. Warauf beziehen sich die Stufen?



Vishay 43PR2K Spindeltrimmer 15-Gang linear 0.75W 2kΩ 5400° 1St.
Zum Beispiel bei Voelkner. Ich meine die Gänge sind das nicht auch Stufen?


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juli 2019)

s-p-s schrieb:


> Vishay 43PR2K Spindeltrimmer 15-Gang linear 0.75W 2kΩ 5400Â° 1St.
> Zum Beispiel bei Voelkner. Ich meine die GÃ¤nge sind das nicht auch Stufen?


Wenn das ein DrahtPoti ist, dann ist es nicht "stufenlos" - wird aber dennoch häufig so bezeichnet, wenn die Abstufungen klein genug sind.
Nein, die Gänge sind die Anzahl Umdrehungen von Anschlag zu Anschlag.


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juli 2019)

s-p-s schrieb:


> Am Poti sollen 10 V Abfallen dieses hat 1K Ohm.
> 10V / 1000 Ohm = 0,01 A
> Am Vorwiderstand sollen 14 V abfallen. Also 14 v / 0,01 A = 1400 Ohm.
> Warum dann im Handbuch zur Easy 800 1300 Ohm stehen ?


Der Strom durch den Vorwiderstand ist nicht 10mA sondern etwas höher, weil:
Wegen der Doppelfunktion als Digitaleingang und Analogeingäng sind die Easy-Analogeingänge I7 und I8 real nicht sooo hochohmig, daß man die Belastung des Spannungsteilers durch den AE ignorieren kann. Bei 10V fließen (vermutlich (*) ) ca. 0,9mA in den Eingang, welche zusätzlich zum Poti-Strom durch den Vorwiderstand fließen, so daß da etwa 1,1V mehr abfallen als unbelastet - also ca. 14V an 1,3kΩ.

(*) im einem Easy-412-Handbuch von 2002 ist für I7 und I8 ein Eingangsstrom von 2,2mA bei 24V angegeben, und explizit als Analogeingang eine Eingangsimpedanz 11,2kΩ
Welche technischen Daten stehen im Handbuch der Easy 800?

PS: stabilisierte 10V als Versorgungsspannung für das Poti kann man einfach erzeugen, wenn man einen Analogausgang 0..10V frei hat - den kann man (fest) auf die Ausgabe von 10V programmieren.

Harald


----------



## s-p-s (15 Juli 2019)

Hallo,Im Handbuch der Easy 800 steht


> I1 bis I6, I9, I10, R1 bis R12: 3,3 mA bei 24 V
> I7, I8, I11, I12: 2,2 mA bei 24 V



Ich habe jetzt die E4 
In den Daten finde ich unter Analog-Eingänge                                                                     Eingangsimpedanz 13.3 kΩ 
                                                                     Eingangsstrom< 1 mA
https://datasheet.eaton.com/datasheet.php?model=197211&locale=de_DE&_lt=
Passt das?

Unter Digital-Eingänge 24 V DC                                                                     Eingangsstrom bei Zustand 1
3,3 (I1 - I4)
1,8 (I5 - I8 ) mA  wobei das alternativ die Analogen Eingänge sind.

Was gilt jetzt?


----------



## Credofire (15 Juli 2019)

gelöscht, steht schon oben


----------



## Plan_B (15 Juli 2019)

Auf der Basis einer Easy und eines normalen Potis mit ~270...290° Drehwinkel kann ich mir kaum eine Anwendung vorstellen, bei der es auf absolute Einhaltung der 10V oder eine besondere Stabilität ankommt. Die Entscheidung ob 10k oder 1k ist in sofern interessant, als dass beim 10k Poti eine spürbare Verbiegung der Linearität auftreten wird.

Das sollte sich aber alles in der Software hinreichend kompensieren lassen. Wenn es Spass macht, reicht eine Z-Diode zur 10V-Stabilisierung locker aus - man könnte aber als Finger- und Kopfübung über einen zweiten Analogeingang die Potivorspannung messen und kompensierend einfließen lassen (So ähnlich wie es bei DMS-Brücken gemacht wird).

Das wichtigste ist: Lege Poti und Vorwiderstand für die auftretenden Verlustleistungen + Reserve aus. Also in der 1k+1,3k Variante mindestens 1/4W. Und am Vorwiderstand auch daran denken, das die Wärme wirklich abgeführt werden kann (Freiraum/Vergussmasse?). Im Zweifel lieber einen 0,5W nehmen.
Präzisionswiderstnde mit 0,1% halte ich hier für Overkill. Darauf basiert vermutlich auch die Handbuchangabe für den 1,3k- Vorwiderstand. Vor dem Poti würde ich 10,1...10,5V sicher anstehen lassen. Das wäre bei einem 1,3k Widerstand gegeben (Reihe E24, 5%).


----------

